
Eric Lippert is leaving Microsoft - amazedsaint
http://ericlippert.com/
======
jbevain
One has to wonder if that's not related to how C# and .net are being treated
as second class citizens nowadays at Microsoft.

As we saw recently:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4842024>

they're looking for someone to work on a C# to native code compiler. Even if
.net as a VM and the C# to IL compiler are far from gone (and probably never
will be), it doesn't look like C# and .net are in favor at Microsoft nowadays.

Oh well, as long as Eric keeps on blogging...

~~~
Locke1689
Don't get all conspiracy theory on us.

Sad to see Eric go (just started working with him!) but glad that he's moving
on to other great things.

~~~
mythz
Doesn't take a conspiracy theorist to figure out C#/.NET is no longer
Microsoft's sole flagship strategy for developers...

Microsoft have recently discontinued their only managed .NET cross-platform
managed UI effort in Silverlight in favor of the multi-language Win 8 SDK with
JavaScript, C# and C++ bindings. Most Windows applications are still being
written in C++ where you would barely notice the difference if Windows didn't
have .NET installed, this is in stark contrast for instance with Apple's
positioning of their own XCode/Obj-C development platform they've used to
build OSX, which essentially would be a glorified terminal if you took away
all Obj-C libraries and applications.

Microsoft have also made significant investments in JavaScript and node.js,
with even Anders moving off C# to work on TypeScript for a bit.

Basically they're business models have changed where they're now positioning
Azure (their new server strategy) as a multi-platform cloud strategy with
support parity for .NET, node.js, Java, PHP and Python:
<https://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/develop/overview/>

So I don't think it's a stretch to observe there has been in-fact a
"Difference in strategic position" with Microsoft's attitude towards C#/.NET.

~~~
stcredzero
_> Doesn't take a conspiracy theorist to figure out C#/.NET is no longer
Microsoft's sole flagship strategy for developers_

"Sole Flagship" strategies, be they for language or DB, whatever, are doomed
to fail. The company has "picked a winner," reducing internal diversity and
competition between approaches. Past a certain size threshold, a big company
has become a number of interlinked ecosystems. Promoting standards to reduce
friction of internal information sharing is the way to go. This enhances the
positive effect of internal competition, instead of squashing it.

~~~
mythz
>> "Sole Flagship" strategies, be they for language or DB, whatever, are
doomed to fail.

Riiight, cause standardizing on a single platform and maintaining one set of
documentation and cultivating 1 shared knowledge-base is really hurting
Android's use of Java and Apple's use of Obj-C.

~~~
stcredzero
I was talking about internal big company directives. The ones I've seen failed
(Shell Oil), unless they were about infrastructure. (Amazon, Wells Fargo)

Android and iOS are a different case. The diversity they both want, they are
getting. The diversity iOS doesn't want is controlled. In a big company, the
ecosystems have mostly been internal, and standardizing interoperation has
traditionally been about internal efficiencies. App ecosystems aren't
necessarily like that -- they are for external consumption. (Though one could
make the argument that Intents are about efficiency within the Android
ecosystem.)

------
dkhenry
Nice to see a move to Coverity. I use their product and it is one of the best
static analysis tools I have used. Maybe we will see support for more
languages rolled into the tool.

Hey Eric while your there how about you make the CLI tool suck less. I want a
simple invocation to test for the presence of failures.

~~~
zwieback
Me too, love Coverity although I'm only using it for C right now.

------
seanmcdirmid
This is quite a shock. I worked at Coverity about 7 years ago, but I didn't
have much faith in static analysis (now I'm at Microsoft, ironic).

~~~
wsc981
I wonder why you lost or never had any faith in static analysis. On Apple's
platforms it's becoming a really big "thing". Also John Carmack talked about
the benefits of static code analysis at QuakeCon 2012.

Also a good read: [http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2011/12/24/static-code-
analysi...](http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2011/12/24/static-code-analysis/)

~~~
loumf
I hated every attempt at static analysis until I started programming with
Xcode. In my usage, Build and Analyze is always right -- that's the
difference. Other tools (lint, FXCop) are too noisy. Even warnings in some
compilers are an annoyance that you have to code around to eliminate.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Fxcop is massively overused. The rules are designed for teams who are building
libraries and frameworks (thus the name, Fx is short for framework). For
ordinary app development many of the rules are inappropriate, which can lead
to an impedance mismatch and frustration.

------
nathanwdavis
If you've never read Eric's blog, I highly recommend it for anyone into
language design and implementation (C# or not).

------
sergiotapia
C# was my first programming language and no doubt what caused me to love my
trade. I wish Mr. Lippert the best of luck and I hope he finds happiness and
new found direction in this new transition.

------
dklounge
Enjoy the time off & Merry Christmas! Good luck at Coverity.

